# (UT) At Stud GR Firemark’s Bridgerland Wildfire



## WFGG (Jan 23, 2008)

Firemark’s Bridgerland Wildfire JH (2-Sr Hunter Passes) Master Next Spring

Contact-Pictures-Details-Video: www.windmillfarmsgg.net

First and foremost, I'm an upland game hunter. We hunt the thick stuff as well as the steep mountain terrain. Chest high bullrush, cattails and western mountain maples. Its where the rubber hits the road for us and I need good dogs. While we dabble in HT or FT a little, our dogs are hunted extensively and used as client dogs. Mainly pheasant, mountain chukar and grouse. To say Bridger loves to hunt, is a severe understatement. He's passionate and very,very good at it. He's not just a good line mark retriever. He understands naturally what hunting is and how to effectively hunt. His prey drive is very,very high, he's caught a flushed rooster right out of the air and he has already produced 2 very nice avalanche SAR pups. Park City Utah & Lake Tahoe CA. 60% of his first litter tested at least GOOD+ to very HIGH 6 & 8 week SAR testing procedures. He's passing on the prey drive which is critical to hunters and SAR alike. A spot on marker, he runs the hunting line really well, a retrieving machine and at 68 lbs he's tireless speed. His flashy dark coat is tight, with a little wave which sheds the brush. Named after Jim Bridger, a Mountain Man, who was among the foremost trappers, scouts and guides the western United States has encountered. We live in the heart of Bridgerland, Cache Valley, Utah.

CERF Amy Knollinger, DVM, DACVO SLC Nov 2010, 2011 NORMAL/CLEAR
CERF GR-377790
OFA Hips GR-106239E28M-VPI Excellent
OFA Elbows GR-EL27009M28-VPI Normal 
Optigen Accession 10-9566 Prcd-PRA CLEAR
OFA Heart OFA GR-CA23344/36M/P-VPI Normal

$800 Email for a stud contract, all the appropriate facilities for breeding and housing. 

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=382931

This is a line breeding on Wraith’s Duncan MH*** OS (NAFC FC Topbrass Cotton son), one of the top golden field producers of his generation. Duncan is one of the best AFC & All Age producers all time. In addition, Bridger is the Grandson of FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Cdn OTCH TNT's Explosion, FDHF, OHF, Am UD, FDHF OS. The only FC AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH.


----------

